# Allez circulez !  Y'a rien à voir !



## da capo (30 Août 2007)

On f&#234;te toujours les naissances, mais quoi de plus beau qu'un fil qui ferme ? 
_(moi qui la ferme ? je la fait d'avance, histoire d'&#234;tre tranquille)_

Un fil qui ferme, qu'un abominable vert a jug&#233; bon d'interdire &#224; la prose de tout autre que ses pairs, voil&#224; quelque chose de beau, de riche souvent, d'&#233;clatant d'humour, de sexe ou de connerie aussi.

Mais l&#224; o&#249; &#231;a devient divin, c'est quand le vert en question, subitement anim&#233; d'un rare z&#232;le nous offre un la&#239;us, tant&#244;t moralisateur tant&#244;t humoristique et d&#233;capant, se laisse porter par sa verve et ...

J'ouvre donc ce fil pour f&#234;ter entre nous la mort pr&#233;matur&#233;e du fil "le d&#233;conseil du jour".
Paix &#224; son esprit.

Merci &#224; Nephou pour sa premi&#232;re contribution.



			
				bisou par Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bon, le nombre de contributions est sympa pour une fermeture&#8230; on va dire temporaire&#8230; je ne voudrais pas que notre cher Ed_ bousille son forfait Internet en une fois&#8230;



A vous les claviers.


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2007)

t&#8217;es tout feu tout flamme toi en ce moment non ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2007)

Quelque chose me dit que ce fil risque d'&#234;tre mort n&#233;


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2007)

J&#8217;h&#233;site &#224; perdre mon temps   


_temps de r&#233;flexion_


Voir m&#234;me &#224; l&#8217;&#233;pingler en t&#234;te de forum


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2007)

'tain &#231;a floode d&#233;j&#224;.


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Jhésite à perdre mon temps
> 
> 
> _temps de réflexion_
> ...



Tout ça pour me donner tord.

Nephou, on le sait toi et moi (et même pas mal de posteurs de macgé), les modos sont des ordures ; mais toi t'es un cran au dessus


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Voir m&#234;me &#224; l&#8217;&#233;pingler en t&#234;te de forum



que de la gueule ces modos.


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Août 2007)

Ne prêtez pas attention a Starmac, il n'a pas pris les petits comprimés jaunes que je lui ai prescrit....


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4385607 a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour me donner tord.
> 
> Nephou, on le sait toi et moi (et même pas mal de posteurs de macgé), les modos sont des ordures ; mais toi t'es un cran au dessus




Ouais ! une vrai benne ! 

_ pour rester dans le sujet : voici une phrase de modération GNU

_Ça manquait un forum _[sujet à la con selon la situation]_  Bon, alors, au choix pour avoir des réponses peut-être plus judicieuses et épargner le précieux temps de nos amis prompts à nourrir linsignifiance, tu as : le forum _[titre approprié]_.


  

Ça a déjà servi deux fois


----------



## Lamégère (30 Août 2007)

Mais ya que les modos qui peuvent écrire ici ou pas? J'demande, on sait jamais...


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2007)

Laisse moi zoom-zoom-zen, dans ma benne-benne-benne


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2007)

Bon&#8230; on relit le premier post, merci de chercher vos phrases de fermeture favorites&#8230; et non c&#8217;est pas un accord maccite au flood

_pour bassou c&#8217;est diff&#233;rent _


----------



## duracel (30 Août 2007)

La récréation est finie les enfants, au travail maintenant.


----------



## Lamégère (30 Août 2007)

BackCat himself a dit:
			
		

> Et pour vous &#233;pargner de tels cold-trips, je vous dispense de continuer &#224; intervenir sur ce fil, la non-r&#233;ponse ayant &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;e
> 
> La m&#233;thode dure, sans sevrage, y'a que &#231;a de vrai, faites moi confiance.
> 
> ...


 
Heu l&#224; c'est mieux? 

PS: normalement c'est d'un seul trait, j'arrive pas &#224; &#233;diter!!


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2007)

:rose: ..... .....

..pour une fois je n'ai (trop) senti le vent de la porte qui se ferme juste sur mes talons......

....ce qui aurait été mieux c'est que le bon Néphou, dans son immense mansuétude, distribue d'abord pleinde méchants avertos aux floodeurs ((j'ai les noms maîîîîître), ce qui bien entendu n'aurait fait que retarder très légèrement la fermeture (momentanée ....c'est lui qui l'a dit) de l'un des derniers vrais fil à la con qu'on aime et pas trop pourri.....

..comme celui-ci va aussi fermer très vite.....il restera plus au bar que des fils déconneurs sérieux imposant des réponses recherchées et profondes, du talent, de la perspicacité, de la culture (aie)......

...mais alors que vont devenir des posteurs talentueux comme ceux qui sont méchants, bêtes, corses, blondes, vieux, moi....??????


[Edit] : .......ahh zut j'avais même pas compris le sens du fil :rose:


----------



## mon_nom_est_personne (30 Août 2007)

Le top à mon sens :

A peine le temps d'enregistrer le premier message que le fil a été fermé...

1 message : 1 fermeture.
Chapeau BackCat.
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=141766


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> On fête toujours les naissances, mais quoi de plus beau qu'un fil qui ferme ?
> ...
> 
> A vous les claviers.



Je m'en cague... Ça fait un bon moment que j'en étais banni...


----------



## Lamégère (30 Août 2007)

De Nephou en m&#233;moire de la barre chocolat&#233;e... a dit:
			
		

> Nous remercions SNICKERS pour son calme, sa prise de distance et sa responsabilit&#233; qui l&#8217;on conduit &#224; prendre cinq mois de recul&#8230; alors on va tirer la porte doucement sans faire de bruit&#8230;
> 
> Bisous by Nephou (et un gros poutou de plus pour la patate chaude qu&#8217;on se refile avec amour)


 
Et &#233;ventuellement on pourrait soumettre quelques formules de fermeture??


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2007)

Et je ne suis m&#234;me pas dans la liste. :love:


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Et éventuellement on pourrait soumettre quelques formules de fermeture??



Je prends !

ou on ouvre un autre fil : "Fermez la ! _à la façon de_..."
j'ai toujours aimé me déguiser


----------



## Lamégère (30 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je prends !
> 
> ou on ouvre un autre fil : "Fermez la ! _à la façon de_..."
> j'ai toujours aimé me déguiser


Je suis pas sure qu'il faille en ouvrir un autre... Trop de fil tue le fil...


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2007)

Et comme disait BackCat (je sens qu'il risque d'&#234;tre cit&#233; souvent...)



			
				BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Hop !
> 
> Une question, des r&#233;ponses, des messages subliminaux qui ne porteront s&#251;rement pas !
> 
> ...



source : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4352770#post4352770


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je prends !
> 
> ou on ouvre un autre fil : "Fermez la ! _&#224; la fa&#231;on de_..."



[Mode suicide ON]
......fayot ....c'est encore un truc pour encenser ces e******&#233; de modos ......

JAMAIS !!!!!​

[Mode suicide Off]


----------



## duracel (30 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4376072 a dit:
			
		

> Transpose cette leçon pour toutes les choses de ta vie en partant du principe que ton comportement général est irrémédiable Prends ça pour une démarche profondément humaniste de notre part Assieds toi, ce qui va suivre est thérapeutique peut-être, douloureux mais inodore, nécessaire et malheureusement, inutile vu l'étendue des dégâts mais il faut que je le *RE*dise
> 
> Bon sang !! MAIS ON S'EN FOUT !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
RrrrRRRrrrRRRrrr.....


----------



## Lamégère (30 Août 2007)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> Ayant de très sérieux doutes sur ce sujet, je décide de le fermer jusqu'à nouvel ordre. Le temps que j'analyse la situation et que j'agisses en conséquence.
> 
> 
> edit 08/11/2007 : Après réflexion, la distribution n'est pas légale. Elle modifie windows au point d'en faire une version similaire au version modifié par les grands comptes mais en utilisant deux licences trop différentes. (la corporate ne peut être acquise qu'avec un contrat spéciale, ce qui n'est pas le cas des versions familiales et professionnelles).
> ...


 
Pinaise ça rigole pas tous les jours sur les forums techniques...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2007)

Je dirais même plus : "Moins on Nephou, plus on rit !" ©


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2007)

Allons, allons... il fait chaud je sais.
Toi la panth&#232;re, tu as du connaitre Finn_Atlas, non ?

dans un style, tr&#232;s &#233;pur&#233;, il &#233;crivait tant&#244;t pour fermer un sujet :



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je viens de retrouver la cl&#233;



rapide, efficace, quand on voit que le sujet du fil &#233;tait "retrouver ce qu'on a perdu"

source : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3766007&postcount=398


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2007)

...yavait pas Paf &#224; un moment ?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Août 2007)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On ferme.
> 
> Navrant ces nioubs quand même...


 
Ya plus de modos sur le forum jeux qu'ici... Comme quoi c'est pas si ingérable que ça le bar...


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2007)

Le lapin ! le lapin ! le lapin !


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2007)

Allez hop...

on poursuit la moisson avec....



			
				BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'ai failli vomir 13 fois. J'ai eu honte de rire 7 fois. J'ai par contre beaucoup pleuré.
> 
> J'ai mal pour vous parfois. Plus pour certain que pour d'autres d'ailleurs, mais franchement
> 
> ...




source : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4325989&postcount=1183


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...yavait pas Paf à un moment ?



Si, si Paf il y avait  Quoique c'est difficilement cernable le PAF en fin de compte  Et je passe sur le concept du PIF dans le PAF


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2007)

Je dois dire que le "Bisou by Nephou", c'est quand même un must.


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> RrrrRRRrrrRRRrrr.....



Quand je clique sur le message de BackCat, je n'ai pas du tout ça...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2007)

Faut le caresser derrière l'oreille pour avoir ce bruit là... :rateau:


----------



## duracel (30 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Faut le caresser derrière l'oreille pour avoir ce bruit là... :rateau:


 
Ou alors lui donner quelque chose à se mettre sous la dent.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Quand je clique sur le message de BackCat, je n'ai pas du tout ça...


Oui et dommage je cherchais la victime.


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2007)

Un superbe exemple de synergie !



Nephou a dit:


> Bon, jai essayé de faire dans léducatif, le compréhensif (oui, en deux mots également) il sagit maintenant de faire dans le préservatif.
> 
> Malgré ta demande polie et courtoise, je ne supprimerai pas cette conversation : je préfère quelle te colle à la peau.
> 
> ...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je ne dirai qu'un mot et ce mot est *"cassoulet"*... :love:


.

source : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4385892&postcount=35


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2007)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'&#234;tes vraiment tous qu'un ramassis de cr&#233;tins (les verts compris) ! Vivement que DocEvil revienne !


Authentique.


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Authentique.




...oui mais ça c'était avant ...il y a longtemps....


----------



## mado (30 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...oui mais &#231;a c'&#233;tait avant ...il y a longtemps....


 
Avant le crash s&#251;rement


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...oui mais ça c'était avant ...il y a longtemps....


Tu veux dire que benjamin est également devenu crétin depuis ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2007)

Imaginez un peu ce que sonnyboy aurait écrit s'il avait été vert


			
				Erector the Moderator a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne participerai pas au fil de starmac car c'est un gros nase.
> 
> En plus je trouve que les écrits des modérateurs sont trop minables pour faire l'objet d'un recueil...


Édifiant, non ?


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu veux dire que benjamin est également devenu crétin depuis ?



...et allez ! ....ben voyons ..tant qu'on y est ...pourquoi choisir du sapin quand on peut avoir du chêne !!!!!

 ....mais oui mon petit Doc, c'est bien ce que je voulais dire ..et puis les modos aussi (surtout cette raclure d'Amok).......

..mais bon en même temps chui pas sûr qu'il y en ait plus de 3 qui voudrait leur place....


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..mais bon en m&#234;me temps chui pas s&#251;r qu'il y en ait plus de 3 qui voudrait leur place....



C'est &#224; voir &#231;a ! Le prestige du mod&#233;rateur, les petits fours, les danseuses du ventre, les canap&#233;s moelleux et confortables, l'alcool de contrebande avec l'appendice de nouib en lieu et place du serpent dans la bouteille !  :love:


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2007)

....en fait ...pire qu'un ban ..tu mets un mecs modo pendant 1jour, une semaine, un mois selon la gravité de l'infraction .......(sauf Mackie qu'ils ont pas réussi à virer)  

paf...t'es modo ...demmerde toi ..... 
en 2 jours ...500 mp, 500 mails d'insultes, 400 boules rouges .....
...le troisème jour tu supplies pour qu'on te remette dans la plèbe...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...ya option dépucellage aussi ?



Des ouï-dire circulent comme quoi les puces sont élevées exprès ! :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2007)

Bon, promis, on examinera les candidatures envoy&#233;es sous plis discret&#8230; pour le reste retour au sujet, merci.


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Bon, promis, on examinera les candidatures envoyées sous plis discret pour le reste retour au sujet, merci.



eh, eh on y prends goût ?




je l'avais écrit


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2007)

107 affichés - 35 fermés - 10 déplacés = ce bar est en fin de compte un espace de liberté  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Merci &#224; Nephou pour sa premi&#232;re contribution.
> .


Starmac, mon loulou (oui, en ce moment j'aime les gens, je donne des petits noms idiots et je pense aux fleurs),

Starmac, donc, je suis dubitatif.

Une telle c&#233;l&#233;bration de la verve cinglante de nos verts ch&#233;ris (ou pas, mais je vous l'ai dit, en ce moment...) ne risque-t-elle pas de tourner &#224; la flagornerie la plus veule, flagornerie qui ouvrirait sous leurs verts pieds le gouffre de la tentation de la surench&#232;re ?

Love.
Ponk.


(PS : non, je ne suis pas hors sujet, pas forc&#233;ment - un modo &#233;nerv&#233; pourrait effacer mon post et m'envoyer aux fraises, avec un commentaire bien senti au passage, ce qui serait compl&#232;tement dans l'esprit du fil et montrerait, au passage, quelles en sont les limites)

Non ?


----------



## da capo (31 Août 2007)

Mon bon PonkHead... je te réponds par MP.

Nous aviserons ensemble de la suite à donner.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> (PS : non, je ne suis pas hors sujet, pas forc&#233;ment - un modo &#233;nerv&#233; pourrait effacer mon post et m'envoyer aux fraises, avec un commentaire bien senti au passage, ce qui serait compl&#232;tement dans l'esprit du fil et montrerait, au passage, quelles en sont les limites)



Il est vrai qu'avoir un certain sens de l'airbag &#233;pistolaire peut-&#234;tre salvateur  


Le pendant du bisou annonc&#233; par l'intervention remarquable d'un mod&#233;rateur venu en vill&#233;giature de printemps depuis un autre forum.


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le pendant du bisou annonc&#233; par l'intervention remarquable d'un mod&#233;rateur venu en vill&#233;giature de printemps depuis un autre forum.





Je profite de l'occasion qui m'est donn&#233;e pour protester vivement (ce que je n'ai pu faire &#224; l'&#233;poque, musel&#233; que j'&#233;tais par la verte censure).

Ce fil &#233;tait absolument exceptionnel. 
L'avoir ainsi ferm&#233; &#233;tait pure injustice, c'&#233;tait inique, m&#233;chant, j'irai jusqu'&#224; dire que c'&#233;tait pas beau du tout de faire &#231;a.

Pas lol.  (oui j'ai trouv&#233; ma nouvelle expression dans le vent).
Mes camarades et moi-m&#234;me r&#233;clamons c&#233;ans la r&#233;ouverture de ce sujet qui fit la r&#233;putation de macg&#233;.

Voil&#224;, c'est dit.


(Pas s'laisser emmerder, h&#233


----------



## Nephou (31 Août 2007)

En cette p&#233;riode estivale (si si) le bureau des pleurs et lamentations est ferm&#233; (sommairement, comme &#231;a, sans message) mais l&#8217;&#233;quipe se fera un plaisir de remettre &#224; disposition les corbeilles &#224; papier dans les plus moyens d&#233;lais.

Une pri&#232;re au Doc et &#224; ses seins est toujours possible.

Sur-ce, retour au fil, prodigues.


----------



## l'écrieur (31 Août 2007)

Pis c'est un peu us&#233; comme sketche, "le bureau des r&#233;clamations".


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Une prière au Doc et à ses seins est toujours possible.


Lamentable. Continue comme ça et tu finiras modérateur au Bar.


----------



## da capo (31 Août 2007)

Bon, les gar&#231;ons, je vous aime bien mais si vous avez envie de vous foutre sur la gueule, le samedi 29 septembre sera une belle occasion de le faire non ?

Un public choisi (celui de macg&#233; et du Bar), un lieu id&#233;al (un bar justement), un ambiance de franche camaraderie largement arros&#233;e de boissons alcoolis&#233;es, et tout cela pour une soir&#233;e automnale dont la temp&#233;rature vous permettra de vous livrer &#224; quelques &#233;changes sans risquer de compromettre vos belles chemises par un exc&#232;s de secr&#233;tion des glandes sudoripares.

J'ai m&#234;me pr&#233;vu dans un instant d'incompr&#233;hensible capacit&#233; &#224; lire le futur d'amener une serpill&#232;re, cet outil sans &#233;quivalent pour &#233;ponger les flaques de sang.

Ceci est ton sang Doc... 

Fermez le tombeau !

PS : Pour le corps je le laisse &#224; d'autres (je fais r&#233;gime )

PS 2 : c'est r&#233;aliste comme message de mod&#233;rateur ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Août 2007)

Personellement je me souviens bien de celui-l&#224; (Comment &#231;a c'est parce que suite &#224; &#231;a j'ai fait un cdb qui m'a valu une infraction Level 4 ?)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Quand je clique sur le message de BackCat, je n'ai pas du tout ça...





supermoquette a dit:


> Oui et dommage je cherchais la victime.



C'était SaintJohnPerse. Et après réflexion





Je me dis que j'ai bien fait d'écrire ça


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2007)

Moi je suis assez fier d'avoir sauver le Fil KAMOULOX, qui a faillit tomber sous de joug de la modoattitude lors du remaniement du forum.
Même si c'était pas mon thread, il est devennu culte dans la salle de jeu (et non pas jeu dans la salle de culte/ bien que..... )


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Moi je suis assez fier d'avoir sauver le Fil KAMOULOX, qui a faillit tomber sous de joug de la modoattitude lors du remaniement du forum.
> Même si c'était pas mon thread, il est devennu culte dans la salle de jeu (et non pas jeu dans la salle de culte/ bien que..... )



Tu ne veux pas aller voir si tu peux sauver "Avec la tête" aussi ? Parce qu'il y a un loustic qui danse sur un arico, ça vire à la transe et au huis-clos version Sevran au camping... Dommage.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Si on peux qualifier ton poste de plainte, je me ferai un plaisir de faire en sorte que l'exp&#233;rience que tu retires de l'utilisation de ces forums ne soit plus entach&#233;e par les interventions de ces trouble-f&#234;tes&#8230;  Signale ce qui te g&#234;ne, j'effacerai


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4394410 a dit:
			
		

> Signale ce qui te gêne, j'effacerai



Alors, fais chauffer la gomme, mon Marcel... :style:


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu ne veux pas aller voir si tu peux sauver "Avec la tête" aussi ? Parce qu'il y a un loustic qui danse sur un arico, ça vire à la transe et au huis-clos version Sevran au camping... Dommage.



Il manque plus que HumanFly et on tombe dans le Pivot-culturo-fantastique.
NON désolé celui-là je me battrait pas sur ce terrain là, je suis completement largué, je m'y suis cassé les dents plusieurs fois. Je crois que j'ai jamais gagné d'ailleurs....


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Alors, fais chauffer la gomme, mon Marcel... :style:


Gaffe !....
Ça ne t'as pas trop réussi, ces derniers jours.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Gaffe !....
> Ça ne t'as pas trop réussi, ces derniers jours.....



C'est à mes amis que ça n'a pas trop réussi... Ils n'en peuvent plus de m'avoir tous les soirs à la maison...


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est à mes amis que ça n'a pas trop réussi... Ils n'en peuvent plus de m'avoir tous les soirs à la maison...


Soirées Coca ?!....  :casse:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Soirées Coca ?!....  :casse:



Va donc hé ; colporteur putassier de légendes urbaines...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Je crois que j'ai jamais gagné d'ailleurs....


Moi non plus, mais c'était différent : j'étais le meilleur.


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2007)

ah ben c'est cool... on va peut &#234;tre avoir le droit &#224; une belle cloture ici aussi 

comme &#231;a la boucle sera boucl&#233;e 

Allez encore un petit effort mes petits. Vous finirez bien par en fatiguer un ou deux.
Parce que l'actualit&#233; des fermetures de fil est pauvre, bien pauvre en ce moment. Pas de grande envol&#233;e lyrique, rien ou presque.

On s'int&#233;resserait presque aux nouveaux iPods*...


* par d&#233;pit


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Moi non plus, mais c'était différent : j'étais le meilleur.



Nous sommes des incompris car nous vivons dans une autre sphère...bien loin des nantis. Il est difficile pour des petits êtres humains de capter notre génie. Et surtout notre grande modestie.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> ah ben c'est cool... on va peut être avoir le droit à une belle cloture ici aussi
> 
> comme ça la boucle sera bouclée
> 
> ...



Tout est trés pauvre en ce moment... 

Heureusement qu'on comptait pas sur toi relever le niveau.

Noter l'absence de smiley pour fiottes...


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2007)

La boucle est bouclée, bisous by Amok etc...


----------

